# Trinity House Pilot Cutter 'Viga'



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

*TRINITY HOUSE PILOT CUTTER 'VIGA'* Just wondering if anyone has a photograph of the Trinity House Pilot Cutter 'Viga' they could kindly post. She operated out of Harwich in the 1950's. I am led to believe that amongst the Pilots she was not the most popular vessel to spend time onboard but I do not know the actual reason why.
Many thanks (Thumb) 
Peter4447


----------



## R C BOATER (Jun 15, 2006)

*T H V Vigia*

Hello Peter

I have an issue of the magazine MODEL BOATS for Jan 1977 which contains adetailed article, with photographs and an excellent drawing of the VIGIA.

I think this must be the vessel you refer to. It was launched in the thirties 
and operated out of Harwich in the fities. If you'd let me have your address
I will send it to you.

R C BOATER


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Very many thanks indeed - have replied by PM
Peter4447 (*))


----------

